# خبرات كبار المهندسين الاستشارين فى الرسم الهندسى بين ايديكم



## حمادة محمود (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
كلنا عارفين الرسم الهندسى وكلنا بنرسم فى الكلية واحنا طلبة ولكن عندما نخرج لسوق العمل نجد اللوحة 
شكلها مختلف تماما عن اللى احنا بنعملو وفى كمان رموز كتير احنا منعرفش عنها حاجة مثل رمز اللحام على اللوحة 
ورمز surface finish واشياء من هذا القبيل لذلك ادعو زملائى واخوانى المهندسين ان يضعو خبراتهم بالرسم الهندسى فى الحياة العملية بين ايدى الطلبة حديثى التخرج واللى على وشك التخرج ومفيش مانع من الكتب للتعلم منها واتمنى من كل قلبى ان يرسل احد المهندسين المبدعين احد الرسومات الهندسية المعتمدة من المكاتب الكبيرة للتعلم منها اساسيات الرسم الهندسى
اتمنى منكم الاستجابة للفكرة والتوفيق للجميع


----------

